# bootsplash mutationen

## limes

Hallo,

habe nun endlich gentoo inklusive bootsplash aufgesetzt.  :Razz: 

Doch die anfängliche Euphorie wich schnell, als ich mit nano in einer bootsplash-konsole die erste Datei editieren wollte:

Öffne ich eine Datei und drücke an einem Zeilenanfang 'Enter', so wird diese Zeile nicht nach unten verschoben, sondern gelöscht.

Dies geschieht nur visuell, d.h. die Zeile verschwindet nur vom Bildschirm.

Tatsächlich wird die Zeile nach unten verschoben, wie ich herausfand, als ich die Datei speicherte und anschließend wieder öffnete.

Doch so zu Arbeiten ist eine Zumutung.

Bei vi das gleiche Spiel.

Bei less gibts arrow/page up Mutationen (siehe hoschi).

Bei make menuconfig gibts Verzerrungen.

Switche ich auf eine Konsole ohne bootsplash, taucht dieses Verhalten nicht auf.

Habt Ihre damit auch Erfahrungen gemacht, gibt es eine Lösung für dieses Problem?

linux-2.6.8.1 patched by bootsplash-3.1.4-sp3-2.6.8.1

bootsplash-0.6.1-r4

bootsplash-themes-livecd-2004.2-r3

ATI Rage 128 Pro

----------

## hoschi

wie schon mal erwähnt,

ich erhoffe mir da von vesafb-tng und gensplash besserung, bootsplash wird zur zeit scheinbar nur noch "gefrickelt".

grüße

----------

## limes

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> aty128fb: cannot reserve frame buffer memory

 

ist das evtl. eine Erklärung?

----------

## øxygen

Welchen Framebuffer Treiber hast du denn im Kernel ausgewählt? Bootsplash funktioniert nur mit dem Vesa Treiber richtig

----------

## limes

ich hatte aty128fb unnötigerweise auch mit im Kernel. Danke für den Hinweis.

```
Graphics support  --->

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices

    [*]   ATI Rage128 display support

    [*]   VESA VGA graphics support
```

Die dmesg Meldung erschien anscheinend nur weil aty128fb keine Parameter übergeben wurden.

Habe das Modul vorsichtshalber mal rausgenommen. Die Meldung ist jetzt weg, aber die Probleme sind geblieben. 

dmesg Ausgaben bezüglich vesafb: sind ohne Fehler.

im Übrigen alles nach Anleitung.

----------

## dreadhead

Ich glaube mich errinnern zu können dass ich mal gelesen habe, dass man bei bootsplashs den ATI128 display support ruas nehmen soll. Ich kann dir allerdings nicht garantieren dass es funktioniert, aber versuchen könntest dus ja mal...

----------

## limes

 *limes wrote:*   

> Habe das Modul vorsichtshalber mal rausgenommen. Die Meldung ist jetzt weg, aber die Probleme sind geblieben.

 

----------

## limes

NovaleX hat sich die Mühe gemacht  ein kleines HowTo für gensplash unter development-sources zu schreiben.

----------

